# Laguna 33?



## 7tiger7 (May 30, 2006)

I can't seem to find any info on this boat. All I know is that there is someone at the yacht club selling a Laguna 33, seems to be in nice shape, has a the built in swim platform / steps in the transom.
She looks like a very nice boat, but have not seen inside, no idea what year.
What do these usually sell for? Are they ok for coastal cruising (no more than 25 miles off shore)? A few overnights to cape cod?
Thanks


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

No idea what they should sell for...but they're probably designed as a coastal cruiser and would be fine for that.... As for overnights to the Cape, it depends on where you're coming from.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The Laguna is a high performance fiberglass boats built by American Marine (which is the forerunner of Grand Banks Inc) in the early 70s in their Singapore plant. American Marine is famous for building the Grand Banks and Alaskans lines of luxury trawlers.

There were two models: the Laguna 33 and the Laguna 38.

Shing


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

skong said:


> There were two models: the Laguna 33 and the Laguna 38.


Actually, the "official" names of the boats were Laguna 10 Meter
and the Laguna 11.5 Meter. I guess the metric system was the
"hip thing" in the early 70s.

If you want to know more information about this boat, here
is a web page you can read more about it:

Thanks,
Shing


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

skong said:


> If you want to know more information about this boat, here
> is a web page you can read more about it:


Oops, I forgot to include this link at the web site:

GB Beacon | Retired Grand Banks Models


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

skong
Wasn't the original poster talking about a sailboat? His previous posts are about Irwin 34, Catalina 30. and San Juan 34.
Brian


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Laguna Yachts had a line of boats from 22 to 30 feet, all rather generic looking, all designed by Shad Turner - I think they were based in California but not sure - found info that they started in Va but added a plant in Newport CA

The 30 is similar in appearance and specs to a Catalina 30. Here's a link to info on that model..

LAGUNA 30 Sailboat details on sailboatdata.com (units English)

I did find rig dimensions for a 33 so they did exist. Found other info that they went under in '87 and were affiliated with the Windrose line as well as Balboas... FWIW.


----------



## mitiempo (Sep 19, 2008)

The largest I can find is the 30 as well. As Faster says, similar to a Catalina 30.
Brian


----------

